# Slippery Elm



## Wes Murphy (Mar 30, 2013)

When or if any of you have ever turned Slippery elm, did it smell? This week I turned a Pepper Grinder from this wood and the smell is terrible. I've tried to seal it with shellac on the inside and a lacquer finish, but to avail. I can't possible sell this mill smelling like this. So far it's $35.00 wasted.

Wes


----------



## Vern Tator (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow, I'v had some stinky elm, but not once it was dry. Bummer.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 31, 2013)

Vern Tator said:


> Wow, I'v had some stinky elm, but not once it was dry. Bummer.



Same here although I don't think we have the same(slippery) variety.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 31, 2013)

Maybe it's a piss elm. A piss elm can refer to practically any tree in the elm family. Provided it smells like urine.


----------



## Patrude (Apr 1, 2013)

Wes Murphy said:


> When or if any of you have ever turned Slippery elm, did it smell? This week I turned a Pepper Grinder from this wood and the smell is terrible. I've tried to seal it with shellac on the inside and a lacquer finish, but to avail. I can't possible sell this mill smelling like this. So far it's $35.00 wasted.
> 
> Wes



 we have oak like that. and its called Piss oak. every time I cut it I find myself with the need to go to the head:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 1, 2013)

I've got some and it doesn't smell that bad.

Graybeard


----------

